# get NEEDLED



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

seriously.
the only thing that i found to work for me was getting acupuncture.
i was lucky enough ta have an acupuncturist before this happened to me, and she knew what depersonalization was..along with tha things i associated with my dp like ego death, kundalini, non duality, higher consciousness.
she knew all about dissociation all together because she is a buddhist who has tryed reaching what i thought ripped my life away, i told her this, that i thought i had ego death, that the duality had been stripped from my mind (bad/good..right/wrong..this/that) and the big great integration of the self. she told me that i thought myself to that point nd i didnt really have ego death because you need a strong ego in the first place in order to fall from it, and that instead of integrating my SELF i disintegrated, and dissociated, detached from myself, and that i may have had a kundalini awakening.
she gave me acupunture but focused the needles around my root chakra..which is your SELF, your ground...by focusing here she was trying to ground me in my body and bring me back into my body.
she also focused on my sacral and heart chakra to heal my emotional numbing and my connection to myself, as well as the people i loved
while i kept up my acupuncture it really worked, especially with feelin in my body..if i kept with it, it mighta cured me ta the point i wantedd.
so i adviiiiiseeee gettin needled by a chinese medicine practicioner...along with taking herbs
if its even possible try finding one that KNOWWSS what youre talking about and deals with chakras and energy.
if you live in illinois try looking up Dr. Wu..she practices in the chicago land area is multiple centers..i went to the whole life center, where you can get chinese everything up tha ass ahah


----------

